# The Image of Australia



## Pampachi (Apr 20, 2009)

"Hello! I'm a french student, and I am doing a report about the Image of australia. I would like to have your opinion about it. Please tell me your nationality, age and what you think of australia in general (life, people, aboriginal themes, ...) (with more precise things if you want). I can also send you a survey if you would like to fill it in for me (15 short questions).

Salut, je suis une étudiante française et je fais un dossier sur l'image de l'Australie. J'aimerais avoir votre opinion sur la question. Donnez-moi votre nationalité, votre age et ce que vous pensez de l'Australie en général (la vie là bas, les gens, la question des aborigènes,...) (ou d'aures choses plus précises si vous voulez). Je peux aussi vous envoyer un questionnaire si vous voulez bien le remplir pour moi (15 petites questions)."


----------



## kireineko (May 3, 2009)

I am a forth year student in falculty of foreign languages in Hanoi University of technology in Vietnam, I am 22, female. The thing I interested the most about Australia is that your country is beautiful, cheaper than some other country, and often offer scholarships for international students with high quality education.


----------

